# Review of Hooker release



## 90 meter 120 (May 7, 2007)

Been shooting my hooker release for the past month and must say I am very impresed. It is by far the easiest back tension release on the market to learn to shoot. Its thumb nob makes drawing easy ( no bloody lips,chiped teeth or arrows in the roof. It is well built and comfortable on the hand. Getting used to the release take very little time I started with a half hour of blank bail shooting to get used to it.. and then sighted it in and shot a 300 52x. For any one with target panic pick one up and learn to shoot it corectly, I have found no better way to cure target panic.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've tried a couple hinge style releases and just never got comfortable with them. Could someone explain why the Hooker is easier to shoot than other hinge style releases. All the reviews say they are easy to shoot but no one has explained the reason for it. Just curious I guess...


----------



## 90 meter 120 (May 7, 2007)

it has no hinge it is a fixed hook ( though it is adjustable) you draw back and simply start to pull with your back this causes the angle of the hook to change and release the string loop... there is a video link if interested


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

The Hooker Release is designed to create a dead center pressure point in the middle of your index finger. Upon full draw and to anchor... your relax your thumb of the thumb peg. Then you apply your middle finger presure and continue your shot process. This release fires consistantly without fighting that first finger presure. You may want to check out the website for further info. (hookerrelease.com)


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

So I guess you are saying that index finger pressure, which is why I sometimes struggled to get the release to fire , is not an issue because that is your actual pivot point. I have seen the releases and the website and was just wondering, thanks for the responses.


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Loved everything*

about the release except the comfort. I have to disagree with the comfortable statement in my experience. Nice release otherwise though.


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

I have two releases that I purchased from Mike and I find the very comfortable, even for my large hands.


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

Best release that I've ever shot. Been using it this year for my 3D tournaments, and I'm even debating if I should use it for hunting. My consistency with the hooker is better than any other backtension release that I've ever used. Make sure you get the release that fits your hand. Mike makes 2 different sizes. Mike is also a great guy, and will answer any questions you have.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

got any pics of it. and is there a web page.


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

I have been shooting a hooker now for about a month. I have seen a great deal of improvement im my groups as well as my scores (and x count). It has to be one of the easiest releases to shoot out. I have two of them in my pouch I have a 7/8in I shoot on flat ground and a 1in i shoot up and down hills. Shooting the 1in on hills allows it to rotate easier and has been a great deal of help on the hills. All in all I am amazed at how such a simple design can work so great.

Thanks Mike for such a great product.


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is a Picture for you. Check them out at (hookerrelease.com)


----------

